# pkola pier spanish tips????



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

been going to beach pier and not a lot of kings are being caught, but some spanish are.
any tips on catching spanish?
time, lure, leader ???


----------



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't been there this year, but absolutely slayed them last year with wire leader and gocthas as well as mirror lures anywhere from mid 9ish to 12ish in the morning. Hope his helps some. Oh yeah....betterr luck at the end of the pier vice shorter.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey Penn cant go wrong early morning but really they just come and go Ive caught them all times of the day.Lots of lures will work anything flashy moving fast and erratic.Gotchas work really well to just be aware of your surroundings though please I've seen some really nasty injury's from gotchas kids getting snagged and an 80 year old lady one time!Cigs will work to for bigger spanish.Oh and they love pomp jigs lol [email protected]#$%#@s...Ive lost hundreds of jigs fishing for pompano.And if you can get small live ly's thats how I like to fish them.I use a 12 to 14 inch 40lb fluorocarbon leader with a #1 or 2 long shank hook depends on the size of your bait.I dont like using wire some people swear by using it.With floro you will get cut of sometimes but you get a lot more strikes but I dont keep them so I dont mind losing a few.As long as you dont let him have the bait to long you usually dont get cut off unless other fish in the school cut you after you already hook a fish.Anyways im rambling now lol also just watch the pier regulars and youll learn.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Penn - You should've been there yesterday! Yeah, the weather was bad but about 18 people stuck with it, and over a dozen were caught. The fish (Spanish and Kings) would start biting right after a shower or storm would roll through. I even caught a Spanish on a dang sabiki rig! People were using LYs and cigars.


----------

